# Epson 1400 not printing dark



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

I now have gotten a brand new epson 1400 at office max tonight. I used to print with a HP all in one but need to print on bigger size! I have read past post with the epson 1400 not printing dark! changed my setting with nothing that helps. I post pics below of a vellum printed with my all in one HP and the other is the new epson, in the pic you can see the HP blocks out light behind it. with the epson you can see thru the print. I need help

_my setting are_
Print ICM *OFF
Premium photo gloss paper
* High Speed* ON
*Quality* Photo RPM



















*


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

change settings to best photo / pre,ium photo glossy / greyscale in advance settings. make sure you are printing on the correct film side


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

I have it set to that! and Im printing on vellum. my last printer was very dark. cant see threw the print (2nd pic) but the epson, no matter how much I changing the settings, I can still see threw the print (1st pic)


----------



## cm630et (Feb 5, 2008)

Try setting HIGH SPEED to OFF.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

this is video of what I am doing in the settings. if I need a rip program, I will take the epson back. I dont see way this $300+ printer can not print darker than my old ALL IN ONE -HP that I paid less than $100 for brand new. Everyone talks so highly of the epson printers! But pound for pound in my eyes right now! my HP is 10x better than this epson. I could scan a pic with it. copy with it! AND print darker than the epson.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

So I am taking it that a lot of people on this forums are using the epson! but no one really knows how to make it print dark with out a rip software?...... I find this to be very odd


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You have to change the printer property. Try changing the advance setting. Click the ICM and Click the check box that turns color correction off. The settings will force the printer to print full blast.

Since you are printing on a Velum and I assume you are using it to burn a screen then click the check box to print in black only.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

your art work doesnt look like it need to be to dark, it looks like simple spot color stuff. when i printed on vellum, i never had it to dark, and it worked out fine. have you tried using actual film, i noticed it was darker when i printed on film as compared to vellum. i now use a rip, with a dye ink, not the pigment inks the 1400 comes with.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

greattatee said:


> this is video of what I am doing in the settings. if I need a rip program, I will take the epson back. I dont see way this $300+ printer can not print darker than my old ALL IN ONE -HP that I paid less than $100 for brand new. Everyone talks so highly of the epson printers! But pound for pound in my eyes right now! my HP is 10x better than this epson. I could scan a pic with it. copy with it! AND print darker than the epson.


i hate to say it, but there alot on this site that are printing dark films because they were foolish enough to buy an epson, and a rip. you might want to re-evaluate your comments. some might say your the fool, just my opnion.

anyway to help you further, your old printer probably used dye ink, not pigment ink like the epson comes with. purchase some dye ink from the fools that sell rip programs. i have read some fools use dye ink without a rip with some success.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

_
i hate to say it, but there alot on this site that are printing dark films because they were foolish enough to buy an epson, and a rip. you might want to re-evaluate your comments. some might say your the fool, just my opnion.

anyway to help you further, your old printer probably used dye ink, not pigment ink like the epson comes with. purchase some dye ink from the fools that sell rip programs. i have read some fools use dye ink without a rip with some success.[/quote]_ 


LMAO! so let me get this right! I use a cheap *** HP and get prints as dark as midnight. W/out buying new ink. then I buy the hype up epson for *$300+* and then need to by new ink too???*(+$100)* or software??*(+$300)*..grand total of *($600+)* ..... this seems stupid to me when I can keep printing with my _*$80*_ HP and just tape vellum together like I have for years!!! I would think for the price of the epson. right out of the box would have beat the HP ten folds. I as wrong.. So I could also say this too... _if I wanted to be fast on the highway! Ill trade in my honda for a viper. but when I get it. buy new motor, to get the same gas milageas the honda!!! _


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

the epson was not made to print dark films, it was made to print on paper. some people decided by making aftermarket products they could make it do what they want. it was never intended to print films. if you want a machine that was intended to print films by in imagesetter. the fools that decided to modify the printer with ink and software were thinking of the cheap people that just wanted to go out and by a printer from an office store. they actually made it for people like you, and people that cant afford an imagesetter like me. 

back to the subject, have you even tried burning a screen with your vellum


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

I bet its an issue with your "vellum" and not the printer. this epson uses different in than your hp did


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

Well! I found out the problem. I ran into my supplier over the weekend and talked with him! He confirmed that the epson is the problem. That it had been hyped up for years by companies that sell more than what people need. He said that HP works better and told me to get a HP k8600. so I went to staples and picked one up today and its killer. prints super dark. even on halftones, film and vellum...... I thought something was fishy about needing a program to print darker.... !!!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't get this......

I use the 1400 every day to print film (not vellum) and it work great! I use the R-Film from Ryonet with standard ink and Photo setting with Glossy Photo Paper setting. NO RIP!! You can't use overhead transparancy film you get from an office supply place I've learned.

Also, the ink that comes with the 1400 is not pigment but water resistent dye based ink...if that makes any difference.

Perhaps there is a difference with vellum...I don't know but I have no problem with the film. As a side not, I've also printed using my cheap Epson C88 on the same film and get great dark prints as well.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

lol, this whole time i thought you were talking about the r1800, pretty stupid of me, anyway im glad you found a printer that worked out for you. 

i hope your supplier told you that you will have a limited print size, you will not get larger than
letter a size (8.5 in x 11 in), legal (8.5 in x 14 in), a4 (8.25 in x 11.7 in), a5 (5.83 in x 8.25 in), b5 (6.93 in x 9.83 in), a3 (11.7 in x 16.5 in), b4 (9.83 in x 13.9 in), a6 (4.13 in x 5.83 in)

although not much larger the epson still prints larger, and beleive me when i say you will want to print larger. if you havent returned the epson, ask a vendor here to send you a sample of some film, and see if thats the problem. not sure what you paid for the hp, but it retails for more that the epson. you might have overpaid


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

The HP was $40 cheaper than the epson. and I used to buy from Ryonet, but found out they are way over priced on everything. and then kills you with shipping


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i dont order much from them myself, i like to stay local if i can, help the community. i have heard they are overpriced on stuff, cant make the claim though if i dont order enough. 

glad to hear you got a printer that works for you. i purchased my r1800 as a re-furb on ebay, i havent had any problems and ive had it for a few years now.


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

you know you can get ghostscript...ghostrip...ghostview for free....for your epson 1400...??


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Just got my 1400 hooked up today, looking forward to printing some seriously blackened positives. Victory factory films, just starting with the Claria inks.

Why all the hate for the Epsons, greattatee? I would have never bought one if I hadnt have read about the success with them on here for about a year..

Granted, I got by with a cheapo Lexmark X3550 for a year, almost, but the problems with underexposure, scumming, blown screens, and general uncertainty in my burning process pushed me to just do it. Plus, I am tired of taping up 8.5x11's...


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I don't get this......
> 
> I use the 1400 every day to print film (not vellum) and it work great! I use the R-Film from Ryonet with standard ink and Photo setting with Glossy Photo Paper setting. NO RIP!! You can't use overhead transparancy film you get from an office supply place I've learned.
> 
> ...


are you using the claria inks that came with it ?...i just got a 1400 and some kimoto silkjet paper...is this a good combo?


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

This is why the epson is not for me! I print on vellum and have been or years, and works great. I cant see spending the money on film when I can print on vellum just fine! not only this! I can get 50 sheets of vellum for around $4. and no shipping because when I run out I just run up the road to a office depot. this is about 8 cents a sheet!!! a saving of .99+ cents over film (not adding shipping to your shop). but also, i do not have to use a lot of ink to print. this is a saving that I can pass on to my customers to under sale the other business here in town. Its all about the money to me. if I save!, my customers save!, = more business for me! and money in my pocket. and we all know that money talks


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

TRUST ME BELIEVE ALL THE EPSON 1400 HYPE..
I just got mine adjust all the setting where they need to be and and printed the darkest dense film i ever seen ...i compared it it to my old films i had been using and i could see light thru my films with vellum and my cheap overhead transparency's...and they worked good but and the halftone screens i would'nt be able to expose the smallest dots ...but it worked enuff...but now with my first film from my [email protected]#.. epson every dot exposed crazy...i'm so impressed...i used kimoto silkjet...$99.00 for 100 sheets...with the ink right out the box ..NO RIP NO NOTHIN'...just like that...and i'm using ULANO QTX ultra fast....it's worth it.....you cant expose them super fine halftones with that office deot vellum..well i never could..and i got 1000watt mh unit...but its the BOMB!!!...oh ya' ...and i could'nt see NO light thru the new films i printed


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

_*.i used kimoto silkjet...$99.00 for 100 sheets..*_.<----------- I only pay around $8 for 100 sheets of vellum!and get every dot so I can print CMKY with out a problem! but dont let me stop anyone that is paying out the butt for film! but hey! I dont charge a screen fee EVER. thats cutting theother business right at the balls!


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

greattatee said:


> _*.i used kimoto silkjet...$99.00 for 100 sheets..*_.<----------- I only pay around $8 for 100 sheets of vellum!and get every dot so I can print CMKY with out a problem! but dont let me stop anyone that is paying out the butt for film! but hey! I dont charge a screen fee EVER. thats cutting theother business right at the balls!


"I never said i had money problems".....and i charge for screens.."IF IT DON'T MAKE DOLLARS IT DONT MAKE SENSE".....and besides i want to get paid for cleaning, coating, and burning screens...cutt throat deals like that only drive others to do the same then you have to drop prices cuz' now the next shop down the street does'nt charge for screens because thet heard you don't ,and you do it back and forth until your making nothin' but bottom line printing prices...just cuz you wanna cutt balls"... which only hurts "US"...in the industry becuase in the end we make less money'...So i charge for screens...that's why i ain't trippin' on paying $99.00 for film because ...for each one of those sheets ... i know i'm gonna charge $15.00 for my
screen charge...... add it up $1,500...and i can afford to mess a few up...and still cop a fat profit...I never lost a job becuase i charged for screens'......but on the vellum tip'...i wont say i wont try it ...the office depot one?, becuase thats what i was using prior ...but it only came in 11x17....i need 13x19....and it takes like 5 min to expose...this kimoto only takes 50 seconds...i still got some i'll try it on the same settings i have for the kimoto....and see....


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

greattatee said:


> _*.i used kimoto silkjet...$99.00 for 100 sheets..*_.<----------- I only pay around $8 for 100 sheets of vellum!and get every dot so I can print CMKY with out a problem! but dont let me stop anyone that is paying out the butt for film! but hey! I dont charge a screen fee EVER. thats cutting theother business right at the balls!


There is no comparison to actual clear film. Vellum will eventually give you inconsisant results. I can print cymk using regular copy paper and dipping it in vegatable oil but it doesnt mean I am going to do that. You do not charge a screen fee huh? are you a home printer? do you plan on expanding? Or do you just add it to the total printing cost.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

SOBER said:


> "I never said i had money problems".....and i charge for screens.."IF IT DON'T MAKE DOLLARS IT DONT MAKE SENSE".....and besides i want to get paid for cleaning, coating, and burning screens...cutt throat deals like that only drive others to do the same then you have to drop prices cuz' now the next shop down the street does'nt charge for screens because thet heard you don't ,and you do it back and forth until your making nothin' but bottom line printing prices...just cuz you wanna cutt balls"... which only hurts "US"...in the industry becuase in the end we make less money'...So i charge for screens...that's why i ain't trippin' on paying $99.00 for film because ...for each one of those sheets ... i know i'm gonna charge $15.00 for my
> screen charge...... add it up $1,500...and i can afford to mess a few up...and still cop a fat profit...I never lost a job becuase i charged for screens'......but on the vellum tip'...i wont say i wont try it ...the office depot one?, becuase thats what i was using prior ...but it only came in 11x17....i need 13x19....and it takes like 5 min to expose...this kimoto only takes 50 seconds...i still got some i'll try it on the same settings i have for the kimoto....and see....



LMAO "" bottom line price"" if you think that!! then so be it. sorry if you think iam low balling people like you. very customer I get tells me that they thought the screen fee from the other business was to much and thats why they come to me. Plus I take people that used to do business with the ""other"" guy because of it. I just got a order for 1200 shirts from the sheriff department here in my county. He told me that I go it because I dont charge a screen fee!


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

greattatee said:


> LMAO "" bottom line price"" if you think that!! then so be it. sorry if you think iam low balling people like you. very customer I get tells me that they thought the screen fee from the other business was to much and thats why they come to me. Plus I take people that used to do business with the ""other"" guy because of it. I just got a order for 1200 shirts from the sheriff department here in my county. He told me that I go it because I dont charge a screen fee!


what ever works, but you would have to be pretty stupid not to be able to figure out a per shirt cost including the screen. dont be so offensive, it makes you look like a liar.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

lol no lier here! look for yourself click link ---> New Page 1


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

im not calling you a liar, im saying its seems like your trying to protect yourself. handle your business, whatever works for you, i have nothing but respect for those making there money. good luck and i wish you all the best. 

*Minimum order is 24 pieces.
Less than min. subject to a $10 per screen fee 

this kinda sounds like a screen fee


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

only on less than 24. thats right! how many people do less than 20 shirts for a order. and the screen fee is only $10. so for 4 shirts and a very low $10 for that. grand total of $30.. hell! try to go in any walmart and get 4 shirts for $30.! thats $26 profit for less than 10 min worth of work! and I do it alot


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

so you will do 4 screen printed shirts for $30 out the door. are you kidding me. are you telling me that you can purchase, degrease a screen, let it dry, coat it, let it dry, set it up, ink it, print four shirts, clean the screen, clean the squegee, unpak, repak, unfolf, re-fold, oh i forgot, time to talk to the person, time to order the shirts, time to recieve the persons file, print the positive, dont forget about electricity for all this, in 10 min. lmao. 

and trust me im sure i forgot some thing. dont know if i overcharge, but i just did that exact order for a youth band. 1 large 2 meduim, 1 small white shirts, printed front only. $100 out the door. im to busy to charge less than that.

is it me or im i missing something


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

here's a more accurate break down

customer calls, lets say about 5 min
sends you a file, open it make sure it will work. 2 min
call back or email customer, let him know its good to go 2 min
grab a piece of film, in your case vellum, and print your film 3 min
call and order a screen 1 min
call and order your shirts 4 minutes
open your box of shirts and prep them to print 3 min
degrease your screen 3 min.
coat your screen 2 min....let it dry, sit around or do other work
set up your film 1 min
expose 3 min
wash out your screen 3 min let it dry, sit around or do other work
tape up your screen 2 min
set-up your screen 1 min
ink up and get your squegee ready 1 min
print your shirts 2 min
clean your screen, and squegee 5 min
stack, fold, and repack your shirts 3 min
invoice your order 1 min
call customer tell him his shirts are ready 1 min
meet with customer get paid for shirts 2 min, if he's quick
not to mention money you lost for, ink, electricity, emulsion, cleaning products, water, wear and tear on equipment. and you think thats 10 min. some of these totals are way off, they will take longer. this is a fast estimate, at least for me it is.

thats about one hours worth of work, if your very fast. and im sure i left out a ton of stuff


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a system that works, and I spend way less time than that. I did the math. I only put about 20min in a small job like that. and this is were I make my bread and butter. the other guys who say this *im to busy to charge less than that* lose out. sorry to sound cut throat. but in todays economy. Im not hurnting anymore, I just hired a kid thats just going to make screens ad set up all day.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

greattatee said:


> I have a system that works, and I spend way less time than that. I did the math. I only put about 20min in a small job like that. and this is were I make my bread and butter. the other guys who say this *im to busy to charge less than that* lose out. sorry to sound cut throat. but in todays economy. Im not hurnting anymore, I just hired a kid thats just going to make screens ad set up all day.


sound good for you, i dont mind losing out to those. i have bigger projects. good luck with that. i know your busy, you've only had enough time to put up pricing on your sight. 

what would you charge for shipping to so-cal. i get orders like this all the time. maybe i can sub-them out to you, i will get you ready print files, so it will cut down your time. im dead serious about this. if those are your prices, we can both make plenty of money.


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

greattatee said:


> I have a system that works, and I spend way less time than that. I did the math. I only put about 20min in a small job like that. and this is were I make my bread and butter. the other guys who say this *im to busy to charge less than that* lose out. sorry to sound cut throat. but in todays economy. Im not hurnting anymore, I just hired a kid thats just going to make screens ad set up all day.


..bottom line the epson is a good printer also...and you came to this forum for help and everyone try'd to help you...cuz all these "fools"...have alot of knowledge..YOU should have spent more time learning about the epson printer....I DID'...and it prints on both the kimoto and vellum dark...and crisp....with stock ink....so dont try and put eveyone down that bought an epson...just cuz you could'nt set your's up right....i do alot more reading then posting!!!...you should too....CUZ NOW YOU GOT 2 PRINTER'S AND WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE...

lmao...who you kidding...we're all printers here...you know that right...?.my flash takes 10 min just to warm-up...."LIKE I SAID I NEVER LOST A CUSTOMER OVER A SCREEN CHARGE"...and i never had anyone come thru my door and say that if i did'nt charge a screen charge..that i could have the job!!..AND any one who reads this post knows 20min is a bunch a B.S. ,...your customers must be preparing their own art and seperations and' bringin you their screens exposed and taped up for you too..with the ink on em'....lol...."KEEP IT ON THE REAL"..


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

SOBER said:


> ..bottom line the epson is a good printer also...and you came to this forum for help and everyone try'd to help you...cuz all these "fools"...have alot of knowledge..YOU should have spent more time learning about the epson printer....I DID'...and it prints on both the kimoto and vellum dark...and crisp....with stock ink....so dont try and put eveyone down that bought an epson...just cuz you could'nt set your's up right....i do alot more reading then posting!!!...you should too....CUZ NOW YOU GOT 2 PRINTER'S AND WHO KNOWS WHAT ELSE...
> 
> lmao...who you kidding...we're all printers here...you know that right...?.my flash takes 10 min just to warm-up...."LIKE I SAID I NEVER LOST A CUSTOMER OVER A SCREEN CHARGE"...and i never had anyone come thru my door and say that if i did'nt charge a screen charge..that i could have the job!!..AND any one who reads this post knows 20min is a bunch a B.S. ,...your customers must be preparing their own art and seperations and' bringin you their screens exposed and taped up for you too..with the ink on em'....lol...."KEEP IT ON THE REAL"..


 
20 min. you got it all wrong, he said 10 min. he's twice as fast.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please, let's keep things professional here and on topic. If you'd like to discuss how you do your pricing, feel free to start a new topic in the Pricing section of the screen printing forums: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-pricing/


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

i scanned my sunday news paper add for you. can clearly read " No Screen fee" and Same day prints. sorry for the scanned pic. Dont have camera today


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

greattatee said:


> i scanned my sunday news paper add for you. can clearly read " No Screen fee" and Same day prints. sorry for the scanned pic. Dont have camera today


 


You don't need to continue arguing about your pricing here, this thread was about your printer not printing dark enough and im sure you got your answer. Start a new thread about pricing and the way you do it. Goodluck


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

yea let it go already, you are what your are, no need to defend yourself, on another note, when you bought your printer, maybe you should have bought a scanner to go with it, i hear epson makes some good ones


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

well Iam one to tell if I was wrong, and in parts I was. I went to the ISS show in orlando this weekend. and talked with the sales rep. for ulano. he let me know the full scoop on the epson 1400. I did not need rip. the epson has an ""eye"" in the right corner that lets the printer know if its paper or film. if the printers eye see that it is paper. no matter what settings you put it on. the printer will not over print to stop from over saturating the paper. but will saturate film. AND the 1400 inks are UV resistant and helps with burning. so in this. I was no fully informed of this! and hope this new info will help! I got a sample of film from ulano and I will pick up some file at office depot and is how much better they print, and pick up another epson wha Im there and give it another try. will post video later


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

greattatee said:


> well Iam one to tell if I was wrong, and in parts I was. I went to the ISS show in orlando this weekend. and talked with the sales rep. for ulano. he let me know the full scoop on the epson 1400. I did not need rip. the epson has an ""eye"" in the right corner that lets the printer know if its paper or film. if the printers eye see that it is paper. no matter what settings you put it on. the printer will not over print to stop from over saturating the paper. but will saturate film. AND the 1400 inks are UV resistant and helps with burning. so in this. I was no fully informed of this! and hope this new info will help! I got a sample of film from ulano and I will pick up some file at office depot and is how much better they print, and pick up another epson wha Im there and give it another try. will post video later


Goodluck, and let us know how it all worked out for ya, will be waiting for your video. I got my epson 1400 a couple weeks ago and haven't even took it out the box yet. lol 

Keep us updated.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

OK heres the scoop! Got the epson all set up and did myon test print! and he was right. the first video iam printing on vellum and then film. using the photo setting and pre.glossy photo paper on both. and you can see thru the vellum and the film is so dark you cant see thru it! 2nd video is a real good clos up of the vellum and film. 
http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...kin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

So the vellum was the problem then, glad you got it all worked out. I know of a couple people using the foray vellum from office depot with good results. Even though it doesn't print dark enough they still are able to get good screens. I also heard of other people on the board using regular overhead transparency film, coated with regular hair spray. lol


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

....ya' the vellum was a problem for me too....only on designs with a lot of detail...and halftones...but on bold designs it would work ....cuz i definitly would rather pay $8.00 for my film then a $100 bucs...Now the kimoto silkjet....was perfect ..and with the claria inks the epson came with and NO RIP....i'm still gonna use the vellum thou when i can ...to save the kimoto film for more detailed and halftone designs....i use vinyl alot also to burn screens...but glad to hear it worked out for you...the epson really is a good printer...for less then a $500 investment you can guarantee your self great positive's....that will expose!!..good luck...now are we all ready to get into it over ghostscript??....lol...


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

SOBER said:


> ....ya' the vellum was a problem for me too....only on designs with a lot of detail...and halftones...but on bold designs it would work ....cuz i definitly would rather pay $8.00 for my film then a $100 bucs...Now the kimoto silkjet....was perfect ..and with the claria inks the epson came with and NO RIP....i'm still gonna use the vellum thou when i can ...to save the kimoto film for more detailed and halftone designs....i use vinyl alot also to burn screens...but glad to hear it worked out for you...the epson really is a good printer...for less then a $500 investment you can guarantee your self great positive's....that will expose!!..good luck...now are we all ready to get into it over ghostscript??....lol...


One question?? What kind of vellum are you guy's using? Also where do you get it? I have kimoto silkjet that i got from mclogansupply but was wondering about the vellum...


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

ambitious said:


> One question?? What kind of vellum are you guy's using? Also where do you get it? I have kimoto silkjet that i got from mclogansupply but was wondering about the vellum...


The blue pack from office depot called foray..it's like $12.00 here in my town..i'v used it for 5 yrs..just not for halftones...for those i used i used 8.5x11 overhead transparency's...which is not the right paper to use for halftones but just cuz the clear made the halftones expose easier and faster,but i was limited to 8.5x11 ..and you dont wanna cut and tape halftones together...but yeah if you wanna save on film try it...


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

greattatee said:


> I went to the ISS show in orlando this weekend. and talked with the sales rep. for ulano.
> 
> I did not need rip.
> 
> ...


I talked with Richard & Mike who worked the booth in Orlando and both deny EVER saying 

1. you don't need a RIP

2. There is an eye or sensor in the US$299 Epson 1400 that senses media and then control ink deposit.

3. UV resistant ink helps with exposure (burning).
====================

Claria inks will resist fading, so you can use your positives for more exposures over the life of a design, but that doesn't help with exposure.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

RichardGreaves said:


> I talked with Richard & Mike who worked the booth in Orlando and both deny EVER saying
> 
> 1. you don't need a RIP
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I would like to find out who you talked to. Mike & Richard's pictures are on the Ulano site.
http://www.ulano.com/contact.htm


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

greattatee said:


> RichardGreaves said:
> 
> 
> > I talked with Richard & Mike who worked the booth in Orlando and both deny EVER saying
> ...


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't want to create another post about this so I'll add to the mustard up frustration.

I've got the Epson 1400 with AccuRip, I installed it on 2/20/09 and had only printed 5 R-Films off on it (the microjet waterproof ones from Ryonet). They printed perfectly black and were completely blocking any transparency out. I've got a job that needed to be done THIS weekend! I told the customer not a problem, it would only take a day anyways. Now my Epson is about to get thrown out the window. Attempting to print only its 6th film EVER since owning it I am getting HORRIBLE prints! see through, lines, blotches, very very light prints. Sean at Ryonet was very patient and helpful on trying to solve the problem with me. I had run a couple through the wrong side of the film which was causing part of the problem but not all of it. So I ran the nozzle check and only one cartridge was printing. Ran a few head cleanings and they started getting better. So I ran a test print through and everything seemed okay. Set my job back up in photoshop and started printing and got the same Terrible Results! The nozzle check showed garbage again, Now I'm really mad. Ran a Head cleaning AND NOW IM OUT OF INK!!! I've only printed 6 FILMS!!!!!! I Wasted $150 of ink on checks and cleans to try and the piece of junk to print correctly!!! 

Another thing I don't understand when Sean asked me what the AccuRip job # was it says 119, Apparently this is "supposed" to be the number of jobs you have ripped. I've only had it hooked up for a month and I've only printed 6 or 7 films TOTAL(5 that were useable)!!!! 

I don't even know what to do. The economy is so trashed right now that I don't have $150 to piss away on ink I shouldn't need, And I'm probably going to lose this customer and not be able to complete the rest of my jobs this week. 

Is AccuRip software a waste of money? It sounds like a lot of people get by just fine without it.... Theres nothing worse than new equipment thats not working out and I always feel like such a jerk calling the company to see what we can do to fix this issue. 


Why do I always have equipment problems?


err.

Gabe


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

greattatee:
what settings did you use with your HP all in one? My brother has a HP 1600 and I have to take the Black cartridge out to print my transparencies Dark(using all 3 colors). If i leave the black cartridge in it prints only black and it doesn't come out dark. I even change the dry time to longer and I change the ink flow to heavy so it lays down a lot of ink.
Only when I use the Color ink only do i get dark prints. 
Just wondering what settings you were using because yours come out darker than even mine do with the highest level of ink being layed down.

-Scott Lewis

p.s. does your all-in-one have those annoying little bristles that end up pulling up the ink when you print? I hate that becuase I have to go back in with my opaque pen and fill in the lines that the bristles/roller marks create.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

I never used any color in mine! only black. 1 black. my all in one was a back feeder


----------



## icaras (Apr 1, 2009)

A lot of times it's the media being printed on. Try Zeta II no special printing just super dark positives.


----------



## Donofmiami (May 19, 2010)

Epson is the best for printing films. HP is crap for this kind of work. The print heads are way more durable for printing blacks. Any professional silk screen business in Miami will have an epson for this. The most important thing in making your epson print darker is your printer profile! Make sure it is on ICM ! Also ryonet is a rip off! They are theives! I'll never buy anything from them again. my local supplier sells high quality film 11 x 17 100 @ 65 water proof! Vellum is not what u want to use to get a clean crisp screen. I love my epson 1400 i use it for heat transfers and films.. Gives me super black films. I used to use a CIs system for it from ink jet fly, but it ended up getting messed up and not printing right.. Now I just use stock cartrigages. It's worth it! Hope this helped


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I get dark prints wih my standard Epson 1400 printer. I did try double printing on the same sheet and I got ultra black prints. To where you can't see any light through the black at all.


----------

